# Re: QL2 PT



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Carl DINSDALE <joscol@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 15 Mar 2000 09:01:10 -0600*
Someone already mentioned this, but "time out" cards for troops in the infantry
Battle Schools? I hope someone explains this time out system to any enemy these
"soldiers" might encounter someday.
Carl
RYAN YOUNGSON wrote:
> I hate hearing about sub standards in training. Kind of makes it hard to be
> proud. Does anyone know if the same problem exists in reg force?
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 15 Mar 2000 15:27:40 PST*
OK... I‘m really really tired of this myth.  That‘s right,
it‘s an urban or army myth.  There never has been timeout
cards, it started as a joke many years ago about the eventual
state of the army.  I‘ve talked to guys who just came from
both the Reg Force recruit school and the Reg Force Officer
Candidate school, and finally from WATC Wainwright, and no
one has seen these cards.  They don‘t exist and will never
exist I hope.
Steve
>From: Carl DINSDALE 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: QL2 PT
>Date: Wed, 15 Mar 2000 09:01:10 -0600
>
>Someone already mentioned this, but "time out" cards for troops in the 
>infantry
>Battle Schools? I hope someone explains this time out system to any enemy 
>these
>"soldiers" might encounter someday.
>
>Carl
>
>RYAN YOUNGSON wrote:
>
> > I hate hearing about sub standards in training. Kind of makes it hard to 
>be
> > proud. Does anyone know if the same problem exists in reg force?
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 8 Dec 2000 16:16:31 -0700 *
you know they are changing the QL2 - you might want to update your book -
the new course is going to be 16 days and PO 408 is out
> -----Original Message-----
> Fromte Sean [SMTPrivate_sean@budweiser.com]
> Sent:Friday, December 08, 2000 4:10 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:QL2 Guide
> 
> I was thinking about doing a "guide to QL2" for some of the new guys at my
> unit...full of all the little things you wish you knew before you joined.
> I just thought it would help them be a bit more prepared for their course.
> If those of you who plan on joining, or have joined and are waiting to do
> your QL2, want a copy, I would gladly post it. Just let me know
> Sean
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
> Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21
> years of age and older!
>  
>  
> 
> Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer
> nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates
> have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and
> expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Martin Woods" <woodsm@home.com>* on *Fri, 8 Dec 2000 17:03:56 -0700*
I would suggest that your guide limit itself to hints that help the new
member in matters that concern themselves with things such as health.
ie "purchase a cheap pair of flip flops for the shower to avoid atheletes
foot"
or "start running and work up to a distance of 3.2 km with ever increasing
speed"
You have to be careful in trying to prepare new pers for a course with too
many specifics.  I say this because:
1. course content is in a state of change and the advice you give may not be
relevant.
2.  The ability of candidates to deal with new information/change and their
attitude toward these challenges is an important assessment tool for the
instructors.
3.  If you make things too easy, pers who are not suited for military
service, may not be identified. and you may find yourself sorting out their
kit in the field when they re join the unit after their course
Having said the above, I think your concern for the welfare of the new
troops, is admirable.
Martin W.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steve Harwood" <sharwood@iprimus.ca>* on *Sat, 9 Dec 2000 11:19:22 -0500*
Hey Sean I‘d be interested in your QL2 Guide.  Thanks,
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Pte Sean
Sent: Friday, December 08, 2000 6:10 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: QL2 Guide
I was thinking about doing a "guide to QL2" for some of the new guys at my
unit...full of all the little things you wish you knew before you joined. I
just thought it would help them be a bit more prepared for their course. If
those of you who plan on joining, or have joined and are waiting to do your
QL2, want a copy, I would gladly post it. Just let me know
Sean
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years
of age and older!
Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor
the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have
seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly
disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sun, 10 Dec 2000 22:00:38 EST*
I‘d love to see that Sean!
Good thinkin‘!          
                -Matt B.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Dwight Morrow/  Rev. Isabel Healy Morrow" <dwight-isabel@uniserve.com>* on *Tue, 12 Dec 2000 08:52:48 -0800*
Hi Sean
I would really appreciate seeing your QL2 Guide when it‘s finished.
It sounds very helpful and will no doubt help build confidence in new course
candidates.
Thank you for your efforts in composing this guide!
Cheers!
Pro Rege et Patria
I. Healy
----- Original Message -----
From: Pte Sean 
To: 
Sent: Friday, December 08, 2000 3:09 PM
Subject: QL2 Guide
> I was thinking about doing a "guide to QL2" for some of the new guys at my
unit...full of all the little things you wish you knew before you joined. I
just thought it would help them be a bit more prepared for their course. If
those of you who plan on joining, or have joined and are waiting to do your
QL2, want a copy, I would gladly post it. Just let me know
> Sean
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
> Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21
years of age and older!
>
>
>
> Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer
nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have
seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly
disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Sat, 10 Mar 2001 21:32:06 EST*
That sounds good, its just that I obviously can‘t miss too much school.
I might be able to make it.
We‘ll see!
Thanks, Sean.
                    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Mon, 12 Mar 2001 12:21:33 -0800*
Combined QL2/3 infantry is supposed to be 8 weeks total.  Can someone verify if
the artillery and engineers have a combined 8 week program yet?  Check with
your unit to determine if you can be nominated for a QL2 feeder starting at the
beginning of July.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 12 Mar 2001 15:49:20 EST*
Thanks Brad!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

